# Will I need a trailer?



## nyg052003 (Oct 11, 2010)

Getting into the horse thing and clearing land right now. I am going to get one hopefully before spring and gonna pleasure ride some. I have always loved horses since a kid and finally decided to go ahead and get one. I have alot of expenses going on right now and just about to start back working since not working since feb 2009. What factors decides rather or not to put money into getting a trailer? I have some expenses I have that I will be doing in near future coming wks and months so I'm not sure I would even be able to afford one. I was thinking possibly i might need it in the future if I go to some trial rides further away or something and they do some around here as close as 15-20 miles . I googled and looked at some and sizes and stuff but mainly wanted to know what factors should I consider in getting a trailer at all?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Owning horses is your greatest factor.

Having a trailer and the proper truck to haul it with is imperative if you plan to keep horses at home, especially if you need to take an animal to the vet. Sometimes a regular DVM can't help, and you'll be referred to an equine veterinary hospital. Without your own transportation, your animal could die before you arranged for someone to transport it.

If you're boarding it's not as important, because usually the BO or another boarder has a rig that can be utilized in an emergency. When keeping horses at home it's YOU, and you'd better have a way to get that animal off the property if it needs to be taken elsewhere.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

^^Agree completely with Sr! If you're planning on doing pleasure trail riding, it's pretty much a must...unless you're planning on staying right around your property.

Some factors as far as the trailer, make sure it's wide enough and tall enough for your horse. Take into consideration how he loads. Will he load easily in a 2 horse straight load...Or would you be better off loading him in a livestock trailer? I would look into getting a used one to start off with. You can usually find them on Craigslist, or just Google horse trailers. If you're looking at used ones, look under it at the frame to see if it's rusted; if it's steel, check both the inside and outside for rust; pull the mats up (or out) to make sure that the floor is sturdy; and check the connection wires...if possible, hook it to your truck to check to be sure that all the lights work; pull the pin on the brake box while you have it hooked up, and try to move the truck forward. If the trailer rolls, it means the brakes are bad, or non-existant. 

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------

